# Earthquake experience generated on piano !!



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

Yes its true !!!
One of my Ukraine war related videos on You tube now is the miraculous Ukrainian folk dance melody ARKAN
In 1994 my Kashtany Music Ensemble (14 players all Australian classical musicians) gave a stirring performance of the Arkan
and an earth tremor sensation was felt through my feet. I went home and worked on it. I found out that if enough focused intensity is applied 
an earthquake experience is generated. I worked on it for about a year and the earthquake phenomena became more powerful. I stopped working on it
When the Ukraine war started on Feb 24 I decided to work on it again and now its on You Tube. I have worked out a simple instruction for musicians to generate the Earthquake experience without having to work on it for weeks if any musician is interested in playin the Arkan. Only works on acoustic instruments not electronic

Anyway the You Tube video


----------



## NoCoPilot (Nov 9, 2020)

Sustain pedal and a lot of low notes?

[yt]


----------



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

Its the Arkan melody that generates the tremor


----------



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

Actually With my simple instruction a string quartet will generate a tremor


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

NoCoPilot said:


> Sustain pedal and a lot of low notes?
> 
> [yt]


oh yes, that sunken feeling. Musicians get that a lot.

@Mirosonic can you post your simple instructions for us? Just curious...


----------



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

* sure mikeh375*

from my You Tube EATHQUAKE !!!! ARKAN you tube video

If musicians want to play the Arkan and generate the Earthquake experience without spending weeks focusing on it, just imagine or have in your mind the word ‘SWIFT’ while playing the dance melody. It will only work on acoustic instruments and not electronic instruments. Good luck and have fun playing the ARKAN. My version is in G minor.

THe melody is then played in C minor then back to Gminor

Get a few musicians to play the harmony You might already feel strange things when imagining the word SWIFT

Have a go and get back to us


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

Mirosonic said:


> * sure mikeh375*
> 
> from my You Tube EATHQUAKE !!!! ARKAN you tube video
> 
> ...


Thanks @Mirosonic but tbh, It probably wont work on me.


----------



## Mirosonic (22 d ago)

mikeh375 said:


> Thanks @Mirosonic but tbh, It probably wont work on me.


Just went to your site. Love your music


----------



## mikeh375 (Sep 7, 2017)

..that's very nice of you to say so. Thanks for having a listen.


----------

